# Best Brands



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

What fishing equiptment brands do you see as the best?


----------



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh boy.................. :|


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Alright, I can't resist this one so I will throw out a list of my favorites. 
In no particular order:
Abu Garcia
Gary Yamamoto
Gamakatsu
P-line
Shakespeare
Berkley
Outlaw Baits


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

*THE MINNOW MAN* (redsides4bait.com / chubs4bait.com) :lol:

Couldn't help myself there...sometimes his minnows work better than the actual domestic species. I'll be putting them to work again, this Saturday.

Real Brands:

Blue Fox (super vibrax)
Rapala
Ugly Stik
Okuma
Stren Low Vis Clear/Grn 10lb
(I need to try that P-line)
Tough Bubble (discount bubbles will not do the way my wife breaks them)
Storm Finesse Minnows
Jake's

I've got a bunch of other stuff that I haven't caught fish with (even my Panther Martin's). What I listed is what seems to work best for me.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

I like my Abu Garcia rod and reel. My Okuma fly reel and St. Croix Fly rod. Also like Ugly Stik and Panther Martin. Love the Minnow Man as well! Where you headed this Sat LOAH?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Hehe...hehehe. :twisted:


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

MUAHAHAHA :twisted:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I love the Shakespeare Uglystick, I love P-line Floroclear, Berkley Power bait in green!

I need to try the blue fox lures...sounds like they're pretty dang sweet!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

JAT83- 

Yes, you need to try the blue fox super vibrax spinners. They don't pay me to say this crap. The brass #2 is honestly the best lure I've ever used. Casting upstream or downstream, just keep it in the water and you'll end up with fish. No joke.

Other spinners may work better, but I haven't gotten any to do that yet.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

LOAH said:


> JAT83-
> 
> Yes, you need to try the blue fox super vibrax spinners. They don't pay me to say this crap. The brass #2 is honestly the best lure I've ever used. Casting upstream or downstream, just keep it in the water and you'll end up with fish. No joke.
> 
> Other spinners may work better, but I haven't gotten any to do that yet.


I'll definitely go grab some then! Where did you get yours at? Sportsmans/cabelas? I would assume they have them there.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good luck! Every time I try to pick them up from Wal*Mart, they're out.

Kmart is either out or their display is in such disarray that I can't find them.

You'd think a big place like Sportsman's would keep them on the shelf, but sometimes they're out, too...Or at least don't restock their shelves enough.

Cabela's has always had them when I've gone in. I think they charge $2.88 for them, but that's not too bad, I guess. 

Size 2 or smaller work the best for me, but I've had 6 inch fish take a size 5 on a river before.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

For flyfisning gear here is my vote:

Orvis, Scott, Sage, Winston, G-loomis (premium brands)


airflow, SA (lines)


patagoina, Sims (waders)


Spinning gear: Shimano and an ugly stick.... 


Lures: RMT, Shata tackle, rapala's, daredevils


Places: Cabella's, Sportsmans, fishwest.net


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Anything that works and fits your budget! I've pack-ratted quite a bit of gear over the years, and these days most of the fishing I do is stillwater fly fishing for trout. The stuff that gets used most:

Sage XP 9' for a 6 weight 2-piece
Sage Z-Axis 9'6" for a 7 weight 4-piece
Redington or Bauer reels
Scientific Anglers lines
Simms waders
Simms wading boots, rubber/studded soles
Bucks Bags pontoon (although my favorite brand is probably Outcast)
Action Optics polarized sunglasses


----------



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

Best brands of WHAT ? rods, reels, line, lures,boots,hats, what...(btw) chevy is the bestest truck ever maded


----------



## Jigz (Sep 30, 2007)

You mean the stuff I cant afford?
I use what i can get with what i got.
My rod is a Quantum that I have had for 17 years, and my reel is a Daiwa that has been on their for at least 7. I have a fly rod, but its just a $70 Cabella's rig, with a Okuma reel. Nice by my standards. I had to save up for that one.
I have a pontoon, not sure the brand though.
My waders are the cheapest breathable Hodgman's, but i am really careful with them, and they work well enough. Felt-soled wading boots.
As far as spinners go, every big brand has its plus's. I like Panther Martin's, but i tend to use them more, so thats what i catch more fish on. Although LOAH has convinced me that Blue Fox's are pretty dang good as well. 
I use Gamakatsu hooks, or anything in that quality range simply because i got tired of losing fish to dull, bent, or broken hooks.
I use Berkley Trilene line, but am strongly considering shelling out some dough for the P-Line. I wear my line out so fast though that its hard to bring myself to pay that much.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Waders: Simms

Rods: Sage, Winston, Scott

Reels: I use an orvis mid-arbor and a pflug trion but wish I had a Lamson ;0)

Flylines: SA mastery series

Leaders and tippet: Rio

Hooks: tiemco, diachii, and dai riki

floatant: loon

flies: the ones I tie (because even a total idiot can tie up a CDC&elk or bugger and slay), the ones cheech ties, or whatever the fish says are the best.


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

I use a St. Croix Avid spinnig rod and a Quantum energy reel. Love them both. 

As for lures... Luckycraft#1, Rapala#2, Mepps#3

Fly Rods: Like I would have any idea!!! hahahaha


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Pretty much flyfish only now, but I used throw spinners.

For Fly Fishing

Rods: Sage, G Loomis, and St Croix, never had anything else though

Reels: STH (love their extra cassette design), Orivis

Fly Line: Rio, Airflo

Tippet: Umqua for me. Tried Rio, I wasn't impressed.

Waders: Anything NOT hodgmen, I like Simms

Wading Boots: Same as above

Vest: I like a waist belts (fanny pack), they don't hurt my back. Use a North Face one called the Hiker I think.

Flies: Soft hackle's, midge pupa patterns, or what ever is catching fish


Spin Fishing

Rod: Small 5 foot Ugly Stick. I loved that thing, (recently gave it to a nephew)

Reel: Abu Garcia

Line: I was a big fan of 4lb spider wire, not sure whats out now though.

Lures: Jakes spin a lure, and their spinners, Panther Martin black and gold.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Good luck! Every time I try to pick them up from Wal*Mart, they're out.
> 
> Kmart is either out or their display is in such disarray that I can't find them.
> 
> ...


I went to Walmart last week and they had a bunch in stock so I picked some up! I believe they were like $2.37 a piece...they also had a 5 pack of them (size 2, with various colors) for $8.78, so I grabbed that instead.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Fenwick...Stren...worms....beer....


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

You can never go wrong with a nightcrawler!


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

.45 said:


> Fenwick...Stren...worms....beer....


mmm beer...


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

RnF said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > Fenwick...Stren...worms....beer....
> ...


Not all beers are created equal, micro brewed pale, amber and brown ales with hefs in a close second are the best.....

As for fishing gear Im on the cheap and love whatever is in the bargin bin. Seriously though I tend to use blue fox vibrax spinners almost exclusively on my 12 year old quantum ultra light. I might have a few bucks left over here and there if it wasnt for this new obsession called fly fishing that Im still in the crawl stage of..


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Waltny,
welcome to the dark side! :twisted:


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Grandpa, 
Maybe Ill see you in a bit, we are heading out to Medow Creek in a few mins. I need some stockies to raise my confidence...


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Two words:

Zeb.........Co

Can't go no better.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

NHS said:


> Two words:
> 
> Zeb.........Co
> 
> Can't go no better.


202 ???..


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh...and for the tackle:

Eagle Claw size 6 bait hook on a pre-tied 30lb test leader.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

.45 said:


> NHS said:
> 
> 
> > Two words:
> ...


202...That takes me back. Id love to have a couple of those old green and white beasts for my girls to work with instead of them trashing my spinning gear.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

waltny said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > NHS said:
> ...


That's what I was raised on...The cheapest thing at Grand Central !!! I could cast them at least 9' with the 10lb. test on them...  ...... Dad really couldn't afford much more for the gang of kids he had to take fishing...I was just glad to go. !!!..


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Yeah but with a half ounce sinker you could really sling those things. I know I though I was a casting hero


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Ahhhh....the memories.


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

ZEBCO! Boy, that sure does bring back good memories. In fact, I would love to find the same model of zebco that I grew up on. I had the black model 202 with the white button, and the double handle with white nobs. It may have been one of the first posessions I ever had. I still remember the day when it became MY pole. My older sister had the green model, but I always thought that the black and white model rocked. Just seeing that old Zebco reel just posted brought back a flood of great fishing memories as a little kid. I wonder what happened to that reel? I wish I could find it, I would restore that baby. Those were good times. Thanks for the flashback.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

This is from some of my own experience with gear



Best freshwater gear:

Reels
Baitcaster-Shimano Chronarch
Spinning-Daiwa Sol
Fly-Lamson Lightspeed hard alox

Rods
G Loomis glx

Line
Mono-P Line Fluoroclear
Braid- Fireline crystal
Fly- Anything by RIO

**************************
Best for the money
**************************
Reels
Baitcaster-Abu Garcia Revo SX or Shimano Curado
Spinning- Pflueger 
fly- pflueger trion

Rods
cast/spin-Shimano Compre (Shakespear agility honorable mention for spining rods)
Fly-Temple Fork Outfitters professional series


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, this might be kinda fun I guess. 

Rods... well, I'm a Loomis fanatic. Their customer service and 50 dollar Expeditor service is friggin sweet when your rods run into unfortunate accidents. Plus... its like casting with a fly swatter weight wise. I do have a St. Croix Avid that I love as well, in fact, it was the rod doing the damage on the Fork on Sunday. I have a heavier Shimano Compre for bass fishing and a Gatorback indestructible cat smackin stick that I use for catfishing. 

Lures.... well, I am a firm believer in Mepps spinners, soft plastic minnows for just about anything, and grey or pearl scuds when flyfishing for whitefish. Bait usually is Rainbow Powerbait or Velveeta.  I don't use nightcrawlers much... unless I'm baitfishing for carp with my daughter.

Waders.... well, I've had neoprenes forever... usually Hodgeman but I've had some others including Cabelas that have worked well. I have Cabelas breathables and I'll probably only buy their brand from here on out. Replacement warranty not withstanding, I just have had good luck with them lasting through some hard use.

Reels... well, I went through all sorts of spinning reels early on. I have a Shimano Sahara I've had for a while now... and will go Shimano when I get a new spinning reel. I've been told that Pflueger is a good casting reel and I enjoyed the one I had at the house for a short time.... so did my wife's cat.

I have a guy I talk to that is seriously swaying my interest toward fly fishing.... he's one of these great guys that just makes you want to try out what he's got working for him.... so possibly, this summer, I might set foot in that arena. If the water boils when I put my foot in, well, then I might stick to spinning gear and plastics. :lol:


----------

